# Begginer Viola piece/study



## ALEXANDREG

Hi there folks!

I am starting to learn viola, and currently I am looking for any piece that wouldn't be a great deal to get to the end of it.
Also, something that I have noticed to be an early deficiency in my technique is string changing. I am finding it difficult to attack the next/previous string with accuracy enough to don't have unwanted noise, even on slow tempos (anything above one change per beat in Largo)...

Bottom line: I need a recommendation from the elder about a set of pieces and a set of studies which can attend to this kind of demand of mine.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jaws

ALEXANDREG said:


> Hi there folks!
> 
> I am starting to learn viola, and currently I am looking for any piece that wouldn't be a great deal to get to the end of it.
> Also, something that I have noticed to be an early deficiency in my technique is string changing. I am finding it difficult to attack the next/previous string with accuracy enough to don't have unwanted noise, even on slow tempos (anything above one change per beat in Largo)...
> 
> Bottom line: I need a recommendation from the elder about a set of pieces and a set of studies which can attend to this kind of demand of mine.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


When you started, how much practice did you do on open strings? The string changing thing is what you learn when you first start by doing practice on just open strings until you get it. Then you move on to fingerings. You aren't going to get the string changing thing if you are trying to do it at the same time as learning fingerings.


----------



## dgee

Don't ask the Internet. Ask a viola teacher!


----------



## ALEXANDREG

Jaws,
- Actually, my fingering is quite good. Viola is not my first "finger-to-string" instrument, so i have not found it difficult to get used to the system, in terms of patterns and entonation.

I have gone through the open string exercises you refer, but I'm looking forward to study it in a way which can be musical at the same time, so practice can be less bothering and more productive, just like studies are meant to.

dgee
- I beg you pardon and comprehension, then.


----------



## Jaws

ALEXANDREG said:


> Jaws,
> - Actually, my fingering is quite good. Viola is not my first "finger-to-string" instrument, so i have not found it difficult to get used to the system, in terms of patterns and entonation.
> 
> I have gone through the open string exercises you refer, but I'm looking forward to study it in a way which can be musical at the same time, so practice can be less bothering and more productive, just like studies are meant to.
> 
> dgee
> - I beg you pardon and comprehension, then.


I regret to tell you this, but I think you have got adult beginner disease. Children often get on better at learning instruments not because they learn faster but because they do enough repetition of things that adults would find boring. Getting the string crossing thing sorted out needs to be done before you start doing the fingering. Basically if you aren't accurate with open strings you aren't going to be with fingering either. Better to get the basics good first. You are already trying to rush ahead without getting to grips with the basics.


----------



## ALEXANDREG

Jaws said:


> I regret to tell you this, but I think you have got adult beginner disease. Children often get on better at learning instruments not because they learn faster but because they do enough repetition of things that adults would find boring. Getting the string crossing thing sorted out needs to be done before you start doing the fingering. Basically if you aren't accurate with open strings you aren't going to be with fingering either. Better to get the basics good first. You are already trying to rush ahead without getting to grips with the basics.


Ouch, haha.
That is comic and tragic at the same time. I think it makes sense what you're telling me, after all, as a classical guitarist I've been there lately (boring and repetitive, but necessary excercises)...

Lets see if I can meet up with my inner child again, haha
Thank you very much!


----------

